

Tech interview about PusherApp, the WebSockets service behind Scrabb.ly - petercooper
http://webpulp.tv/post/1626829659/pusher-app-martyn-loughran

======
tomggb
I love this app! It is very zippy and was easy to install. Thanks for sharing
the podcast.

